# Flights from Charlotte to STT



## Sandy (May 29, 2017)

Greetings all!

I am trying to find some affordable flights from CLT to STT in late July.  All I am seeing is $650++

Are there any cities I can go to in order to get a more reasonable flight price? I have looked at flying through Miami or into San Juan, but once you add both flights together it is even more expensive. 

Is there any other strategy I should consider?

Thanks, 
sandy


----------



## amycurl (May 29, 2017)

Did you try out of RDU vs. CLT? I know it would be a bit of schlep, but CLT always seems to be so expensive internationally. Personally, we have sometimes driven to DCA or BWI and flown from there. But it would be another 90 minutes further for you than for us. Maybe try GSP? All those Germans with all that vacation time to spend?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 29, 2017)

Airfare costs seem to be the one thing keeping us away from the USVI outside of cruising.


----------



## mdurette (May 30, 2017)

I recently priced out Boston to STT for a friend.  Non stop on Jet Blue was less than $400 Round Trip.  It appeared they only offered the non stop service on weekends.   This was also for last minute travel a week out.


----------



## Talent312 (May 31, 2017)

Take a look at http://matrix.itasoftware.com in which you can click on "nearby" and choose your driving distance to see a list of other cities your can compare as a group.

Also, www.skyscanner.net has a useful map feature which shows you what other airports are nearby and their prices.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 1, 2017)

Thank you all for the replies.  I will try some of these ideas.  Any more ideas are welcome. 
sandy


----------



## Sandy (Jun 1, 2017)

amycurl said:


> Did you try out of RDU vs. CLT? I know it would be a bit of schlep, but CLT always seems to be so expensive internationally. Personally, we have sometimes driven to DCA or BWI and flown from there. But it would be another 90 minutes further for you than for us. Maybe try GSP? All those Germans with all that vacation time to spend?



Thanks for the tip, but the GSP was just as high in pricing. I will keep checking.
sandy


----------



## deemarket (Jun 13, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> Take a look at http://matrix.itasoftware.com in which you can click on "nearby" and choose your driving distance to see a list of other cities your can compare as a group.
> 
> Also, www.skyscanner.net has a useful map feature which shows you what other airports are nearby and their prices.


OH DARN.  Could have saved about $150 if I had know about itasoftware site.  Will definitely use it the next time I'm looking for flights.   THANK YOU!


----------

